# James Webb space telescope. 10 billion dollars, wasted in space.



## 52ndStreet (Dec 24, 2021)

I hear that the James Webb space telescope cost 10 billion dollars to make. When will this throwing money away on these space projects end.? We keeps spending money on these Mars rovers, exploring a dead planet, now we have just wasted 10 billion dollars on this James Webb telescope. People are still starving here on Earth, in Afghanistan, and Ethiopia. When will this wasting money in insignificant space exploration going to end? Your thoughts.


----------



## daveman (Dec 24, 2021)

My thoughts are that whatever gets us a step closer to getting off this rock is a good investment in the survival of the human species.


----------



## 52ndStreet (Dec 24, 2021)

daveman said:


> My thoughts are that whatever gets us a step closer to getting off this rock is a good investment in the survival of the human species.


Where are we going?, we can not live on Mars, the atmosphere is to thin, and there is just to much radiation. Where are you going to live, there is nothing on the Moon, no water no air. What is  this insane notion about going somewhere else other than the Earth?!  Where are we going? and for what reason.? This space exploration is insane, and a waste of money, that could be better spent right here on Earth helping people on Earth that need help.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Dec 24, 2021)

52ndStreet said:


> People are still starving here on Earth, in Afghanistan, and Ethiopia.



And if we'd given them $10 billion, there would still be starving people.


----------



## Colin norris (Dec 24, 2021)

52ndStreet said:


> I hear that the James Webb space telescope cost 10 billion dollars to make. When will this throwing money away on these space projects end.? We keeps spending money on these Mars rovers, exploring a dead planet, now we have just wasted 10 billion dollars on this James Webb telescope. People are still starving here on Earth, in Afghanistan, and Ethiopia. When will this wasting money in insignificant space exploration going to end? Your thoughts.



Was all.this wasted money done under Biden? How coincidental.


----------



## Anomalism (Dec 24, 2021)

Only dumbasses want to stop investing in the exploration of the universe.


----------



## daveman (Dec 24, 2021)

52ndStreet said:


> Where are we going?, we can not live on Mars, the atmosphere is to thin, and there is just to much radiation. Where are you going to live, there is nothing on the Moon, no water no air. What is  this insane notion about going somewhere else other than the Earth?!  Where are we going? and for what reason.? This space exploration is insane, and a waste of money, that could be better spent right here on Earth helping people on Earth that need help.


It's a big ol' universe.  And until we can get out there in it, we can build colonies under the Moon's surface and habitats at the LaGrange points between the Earth and the Moon.

As it is, we're just one falling mountain away from extinction.


----------



## daveman (Dec 24, 2021)

Colin norris said:


> Any thoughts about climate change or that's bullshit in your eyes.


I'll give my thoughts about climate change in threads about climate change.


----------



## Colin norris (Dec 24, 2021)

daveman said:


> I'll give my thoughts about climate change in threads about climate change.


I know what your thoughts are but thought it a good opportunity to stick it  up your nose again.


----------



## Quasar44 (Dec 24, 2021)

52ndStreet 
No 
It is truly ground breaking and will add a whole new dimension to unraveling the universe


----------



## Quasar44 (Dec 24, 2021)

JW will see new wave lengths that the Hubble cannot


----------



## daveman (Dec 24, 2021)

Colin norris said:


> I know what your thoughts are but thought it a good opportunity to stick it  up your nose again.


Santa's not going to be good to you, boy.


----------



## Colin norris (Dec 24, 2021)

daveman said:


> Santa's not going to be good to you, boy.



Oooooooh.  Have you retired from telling lies to kids?


----------



## daveman (Dec 24, 2021)

Colin norris said:


> Oooooooh.  Have you retired from telling lies to kids?


I've never lied to you.


----------



## MisterBeale (Dec 24, 2021)

. . . well. .. 

If it spots a planet destroying comet in time for us to do something about it?

I say it might be worth the investment.


----------



## Colin norris (Dec 24, 2021)

daveman said:


> I've never lied to you.


There's another one.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Dec 24, 2021)

I dont have a problem with exploring space with unmanned spacecraft but we really need to find out how we can reach speeds that will make real space travel possible.
  If we cant crack that nut we aren't going anywhere.
I guess the other option would be suspended animation. But we aren't any closer to that then we are to breaking the speed of light.


----------



## daveman (Dec 25, 2021)

Colin norris said:


> There's another one.


You're not entitled to my time, boy.  I ain't your father.


----------



## 52ndStreet (Dec 25, 2021)

Are some of you people reading what you are posting? "Suspended animation" "Speed of light"
"unravelling the universe" it all sounds crazy. How does all that quackery improve our lives here on the Earth.?Many of you grown people need to get your heads examined! We can not exist in space or on any world where there is no water or oxygen.!!


----------



## fncceo (Dec 25, 2021)

52ndStreet said:


> People are still starving here on Earth, in Afghanistan, and Ethiopia.



Why would we need to send a space probe to Afghanistan or Ethiopia?  We can walk there.


----------



## Stann (Dec 25, 2021)

52ndStreet said:


> I hear that the James Webb space telescope cost 10 billion dollars to make. When will this throwing money away on these space projects end.? We keeps spending money on these Mars rovers, exploring a dead planet, now we have just wasted 10 billion dollars on this James Webb telescope. People are still starving here on Earth, in Afghanistan, and Ethiopia. When will this wasting money in insignificant space exploration going to end? Your thoughts.


I'd rather cut defense, we don't need another arms race and this one we can't win. Space might be very useful if and when we end up destroying this planet.


----------



## InstantOn (Dec 25, 2021)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> I dont have a problem with exploring space with unmanned spacecraft but we really need to find out how we can reach speeds that will make real space travel possible.
> If we cant crack that nut we aren't going anywhere.
> I guess the other option would be suspended animation. But we aren't any closer to that then we are to breaking the speed of light.


I think we're trying to. In the early '80s, I interviewed for a job at Lockheed in Silicon Valley. It was top secret, so I was told, "I can't tell you what you'll be doing, but you'll love it." However, hyperspace was mentioned. I withdrew from consideration 'cause I didn't want the restrictions such a high security clearance would involve.


----------



## Stann (Dec 25, 2021)

InstantOn said:


> I think we're trying to. In the early '80s, I interviewed for a job at Lockheed in Silicon Valley. It was top secret, so I was told, "I can't tell you what you'll be doing, but you'll love it." However, hyperspace was mentioned. I withdrew from consideration 'cause I didn't want the restrictions such a high security clearance would involve.


And that was in the 80's, imagine what they're doing now.


----------



## Batcat (Dec 25, 2021)

52ndStreet said:


> Where are we going?, we can not live on Mars, the atmosphere is to thin, and there is just to much radiation. Where are you going to live, there is nothing on the Moon, no water no air. What is  this insane notion about going somewhere else other than the Earth?!  Where are we going? and for what reason.? This space exploration is insane, and a waste of money, that could be better spent right here on Earth helping people on Earth that need help.


Eventually a super volcano will blow up, a large rock will smack the earth or we will have one hell of a nuclear war. Some may survive but it will seem like the Middle Ages if not the Stone Age. Putting all your eggs in one basket is a bad plan. 

We need to move out and occupy the moon or another planet to insure our civilization survives. If we have self sufficient colonies on the Moon and Mars chances are that no matter what happens mankind will survive. 

But you make a good points about the Moon and Mars. They are not exactly the most hospitable environments. 

The solution … go underground. 









						Living Underground on the Moon: How Lava Tubes Could Aid Lunar Colonization
					

But there's a lot we still don't know.




					www.space.com
				












						Architects propose radical concept to live in caves on Mars
					

German group, ZA Architects, believes that basalt on Mars could be used as building material to construct large caves that future colonies could inhabit.




					www.dailymail.co.uk
				




Sure we can spend trillions on programs here on Earth and 50 years from now we will still have the same problems but there will be a bunch of very rich people who corruptly profited from those programs. 









						$2.6 Trillion Is Lost to Corruption Every Year — And It Hurts the Poor the Most
					

“I call on leaders everywhere to listen.”




					www.globalcitizen.org
				












						These Wasteful Government Programs Need to Go
					

When considering the leviathan size of the federal government, it’s easy to overlook the quality of individual programs. After all, we can reduce the $4.1 trillion that Washington spent last year to lines in a spreadsheet.  However, the truth of big government goes much deeper. Indeed, just as...




					www.heritage.org
				












						Welfare Is Corrupt Always and Forever |
					

Every government transfer program allows resources given for one purpose to have far different effects than intended.




					mises.org


----------



## Golfing Gator (Dec 25, 2021)

52ndStreet said:


> Are some of you people reading what you are posting? "Suspended animation" "Speed of light"
> "unravelling the universe" it all sounds crazy. How does all that quackery improve our lives here on the Earth.?Many of you grown people need to get your heads examined! We can not exist in space or on any world where there is no water or oxygen.!!











						Inventions we use every day that were actually created for space exploration
					

Unlike inventions we no longer use, these inventions are employed daily to save lives, improve environmental sustainability, and keep humans healthy.



					www.usatoday.com


----------



## alang1216 (Dec 25, 2021)

52ndStreet said:


> I hear that the James Webb space telescope cost 10 billion dollars to make. When will this throwing money away on these space projects end.? We keeps spending money on these Mars rovers, exploring a dead planet, now we have just wasted 10 billion dollars on this James Webb telescope. People are still starving here on Earth, in Afghanistan, and Ethiopia. When will this wasting money in insignificant space exploration going to end? Your thoughts.


Our exploration will never end, I hope.


----------



## Stann (Dec 25, 2021)

alang1216 said:


> Our exploration will never end, I hope.


It is part of man's nature and definitely part of his future.


----------



## Anomalism (Dec 25, 2021)

MisterBeale said:


> . . . well. ..
> 
> If it spots a planet destroying comet in time for us to do something about it?
> 
> I say it might be worth the investment.


Space technology will also lead to us eventually mining resources from comets and asteroids. That's going to solve a lot of resource issues we have here on Earth.


----------



## alang1216 (Dec 25, 2021)

Stann said:


> It is part of man's nature and definitely part of his future.


People who say we can't live off the Earth show a lack of imagination.  There may be no air on the Moon but there is plenty of oxygen locked in the rocks there.  It may be that we never live there permanently or in great numbers but it is a place to start.  If we ever get the technology for a space elevator, the Moon is a great candidate.


----------



## Turtlesoup (Dec 25, 2021)

52ndStreet said:


> I hear that the James Webb space telescope cost 10 billion dollars to make. When will this throwing money away on these space projects end.? We keeps spending money on these Mars rovers, exploring a dead planet, now we have just wasted 10 billion dollars on this James Webb telescope. People are still starving here on Earth, in Afghanistan, and Ethiopia. When will this wasting money in insignificant space exploration going to end? Your thoughts.


Starving is the direct result of people overbreeding and not giving a shit about their kids.   Don't send food---send birth control.


----------



## Stann (Dec 25, 2021)

Turtlesoup said:


> Starving is the direct result of people overbreeding and not giving a shit about their kids.   Don't send food---send birth control.


No one on this planet is addressing overpopulation and that's the elephant in the room that's the problem that's driving all our current problems and it's only going to get worse.


----------



## Harry Dresden (Dec 25, 2021)

52ndStreet said:


> Are some of you people reading what you are posting? "Suspended animation" "Speed of light"
> "unravelling the universe" it all sounds crazy. How does all that quackery improve our lives here on the Earth.?Many of you grown people need to get your heads examined! We can not exist in space or on any world where there is no water or oxygen.!!


do you realize how much science has advanced because of the space program?....


----------



## petro (Dec 25, 2021)

Ten billion?
Why that is only 10% of the hundred billion wasted to Covid fraud.





__





						Redirect Notice
					





					www.google.com
				



Think of all those starving people.


----------



## petro (Dec 25, 2021)

alang1216 said:


> People who say we can't live off the Earth show a lack of imagination.  There may be no air on the Moon but there is plenty of oxygen locked in the rocks there.  It may be that we never live there permanently or in great numbers but it is a place to start.  If we ever get the technology for a space elevator, the Moon is a great candidate.


An equatorial elevator would greatly reduce the payload costs, but would take an immense investment and be the most complicated human engineering effort.





Humans venturing into space is an inevitable, the OP lacks imagination and vision and has created this thread a dozen times.


----------



## Rogue AI (Dec 25, 2021)

Stann said:


> No one on this planet is addressing overpopulation and that's the elephant in the room that's the problem that's driving all our current problems and it's only going to get worse.


What overpopulation? This planet can support billions more, all that's needed is the will to allow it to happen.


----------



## MisterBeale (Dec 25, 2021)

Anomalism said:


> Space technology will also lead to us eventually mining resources from comets and asteroids. That's going to solve a lot of resource issues we have here on Earth.


Perhaps.

That seems to be speculation.  There has been other speculation as well, for the past thirty years. . .

I have heard that a lot of clean energy tech is being purposely suppressed, patents have been bought up and shelved for decades, or only used by governments, for. . . reasons, which I will not get into.

If that were, er. . . released, then, desalinization of sea water would be possible.  A lot of folks have no idea how many tons of resources would be unlocked from ocean water were it to be processed with unlimited free energy. . .

That would be much cheaper than mining comets and asteroids.  And?  IMO, there are very powerful folks that know all of this, but they don't want to have a planet with this many people benefiting from that. . . . it would be a threat to the natural world.  So they need to limit growth, or even start to decrease the population before they release that genie from that bottle first.

They are already approaching the time, when, they will be able to extend human life, and youth, much longer than most folks would ever imagine.  So, obviously, they believe more control needs to be exerted over society before they can release that tech.  And old sources of energy are running low. . . .


----------



## Mr Natural (Dec 25, 2021)

It works out to around $100 per taxpayer.

Big deal!


----------



## Unkotare (Dec 25, 2021)

The human urge to explore will never go away. The better question is, when will the OP find a third thing to obsess over?


----------



## daveman (Dec 25, 2021)

52ndStreet said:


> Are some of you people reading what you are posting? "Suspended animation" "Speed of light"
> "unravelling the universe" it all sounds crazy. How does all that quackery improve our lives here on the Earth.?Many of you grown people need to get your heads examined! We can not exist in space or on any world where there is no water or oxygen.!!


That's why we take them with us and make them when we get there.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Dec 25, 2021)

InstantOn said:


> I think we're trying to. In the early '80s, I interviewed for a job at Lockheed in Silicon Valley. It was top secret, so I was told, "I can't tell you what you'll be doing, but you'll love it." However, hyperspace was mentioned. I withdrew from consideration 'cause I didn't want the restrictions such a high security clearance would involve.



  So 40 years ago and we still havent cracked that nut.
I'm sure we will someday though. It sure would be cool to still be around to see it come to fruition and being used in an actual spacecraft.


----------



## Stann (Dec 25, 2021)

petro said:


> Ten billion?
> Why that is only 10% of the hundred billion wasted to Covid fraud.
> 
> 
> ...


China's population did not surge into the fantastic numbers it is today until the missionaries came and saved all those starving people. The first thing starving people do is become dependent on you and breed like crazy.


----------



## Stann (Dec 25, 2021)

Rogue AI said:


> What overpopulation? This planet can support billions more, all that's needed is the will to allow it to happen.


If it was properly managed, that will never happen with the human population on this planet they are very irresponsible that's why this is a beginner world that's why alien races have not contacted us for several thousand years now they do not appreciate what we've become. The tribalism of religion continues to this day. The war goes on as we kill one another.


----------



## Stann (Dec 25, 2021)

MisterBeale said:


> Perhaps.
> 
> That seems to be speculation.  There has been other speculation as well, for the past thirty years. . .
> 
> ...


Yes resources are running low, we've totally mismanaged this planet. Man is resourceful, he will find a way before All is Lost.


----------



## Stann (Dec 25, 2021)

petro said:


> An equatorial elevator would greatly reduce the payload costs, but would take an immense investment and be the most complicated human engineering effort.
> View attachment 579702
> 
> Humans venturing into space is an inevitable, the OP lacks imagination and vision and has created this thread a dozen times.


Isn't that the platform for one of the new Star Trek movies ? Nice idea, but on the practical basis, how did they fit all the structural metal into their ship in the first place ? It doesn't seem possible in a spatial sense.


----------



## 52ndStreet (Dec 25, 2021)

We should first try to solve the many problems here on Earth, before we look to colonize or venture out to other planets, that may not even be able to support human existence. Fix the problems in our home Earth, before we look to venture away from the Earth.


----------



## Unkotare (Dec 25, 2021)

52ndStreet said:


> We should first try to solve the many problems here on Earth, before we look to colonize or venture out to other planets, that may not even be able to support human existence. Fix the problems in our home Earth, before we look to venture away from the Earth.


No, stupid. We will never solve every problem on earth and we will never stop exploring the unknown.


----------



## daveman (Dec 25, 2021)

52ndStreet said:


> We should first try to solve the many problems here on Earth, before we look to colonize or venture out to other planets, that may not even be able to support human existence. Fix the problems in our home Earth, before we look to venture away from the Earth.


Fix the problems in your own life before you start telling people what to do.

Or do you not like your logic applied to you?


----------



## westwall (Dec 25, 2021)

52ndStreet said:


> I hear that the James Webb space telescope cost 10 billion dollars to make. When will this throwing money away on these space projects end.? We keeps spending money on these Mars rovers, exploring a dead planet, now we have just wasted 10 billion dollars on this James Webb telescope. People are still starving here on Earth, in Afghanistan, and Ethiopia. When will this wasting money in insignificant space exploration going to end? Your thoughts.






Right now one big asteroid can end civilization.  Morons love to waste money on climate change "research", but intelligent people know that only an asteroid is truly world ending.

Any technogy developed for this telescope, and any discoveries made by this telescope will increase mankinds chances of survival as a species.

Only space exploration has that ability.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Dec 25, 2021)

52ndStreet said:


> We should first try to solve the many problems here on Earth, before we look to colonize or venture out to other planets, that may not even be able to support human existence. Fix the problems in our home Earth, before we look to venture away from the Earth.



We'll miss you........


----------



## MisterBeale (Dec 25, 2021)

52ndStreet said:


> We should first try to solve the many problems here on Earth, before we look to colonize or venture out to other planets, that may not even be able to support human existence. Fix the problems in our home Earth, before we look to venture away from the Earth.


Walk AND chew gum?!


----------



## Indeependent (Dec 25, 2021)

52ndStreet said:


> I hear that the James Webb space telescope cost 10 billion dollars to make. When will this throwing money away on these space projects end.? We keeps spending money on these Mars rovers, exploring a dead planet, now we have just wasted 10 billion dollars on this James Webb telescope. People are still starving here on Earth, in Afghanistan, and Ethiopia. When will this wasting money in insignificant space exploration going to end? Your thoughts.


That 10 billion paid earthling's salaries and will make our current technology here on earth better.


----------



## petro (Dec 25, 2021)

52ndStreet said:


> We can not exist in space or on any world where there is no water or oxygen.!!


Where the hell do you think those elements came from?
Other objects in space.

I can see your concern for oxygen though as it appears your brain at some point lacked it.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Dec 25, 2021)

Indeependent said:


> That 10 billion paid earthling's salaries and will make our current technology here on earth better.



They weren't shipped to Mars and buried in a hole?


----------



## Indeependent (Dec 25, 2021)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> They weren't shipped to Mars and buried in a hole?


Ask Hunter...


----------



## 52ndStreet (Dec 25, 2021)

daveman said:


> Fix the problems in your own life before you start telling people what to do.
> 
> Or do you not like your logic applied to you?


What problems?, your the one that wants to get off this rock called Earth, and go to live on Mars or another planet. I love the Earth, and would not want to go any where else. Fix your problem with living here on Earth,


----------



## daveman (Dec 25, 2021)

52ndStreet said:


> What problems?, your the one that wants to get off this rock called Earth, and go to live on Mars or another planet. I love the Earth, and would not want to go any where else. Fix your problem with living here on Earth,


I'm too old to colonize another rock.  When I was younger, I would have jumped at the chance without a look back.


----------



## toobfreak (Dec 25, 2021)

52ndStreet said:


> I hear that the James Webb space telescope cost 10 billion dollars to make. When will this throwing money away on these space projects end.? We keeps spending money on these Mars rovers, exploring a dead planet, now we have just wasted 10 billion dollars on this James Webb telescope. People are still starving here on Earth, in Afghanistan, and Ethiopia. When will this wasting money in insignificant space exploration going to end? Your thoughts.



My thought is that you don't know the first thing about what you are talking about.  None of that money for the scope came from Afghanistan or Ethiopia.  Almost every bit of technology around you today came from the space program.  Or war.  In six months when Webb is up and running, it will revolutionize our understanding of the universe, as far above Hubble as Hubble was above Yerkes, perhaps ultimately saving mankind from eventual extinction.


----------



## toobfreak (Dec 25, 2021)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> And if we'd given them $10 billion, there would still be starving people.



Maybe this is a good place to point out that if Webb is so damned expensive, what Biddum and the democrats are trying to do right now in bills they want passed, would pay for SIX HUNDRED Webb telescopes.

The other point is that the very people telling us a few years ago that America simply couldn't afford to spend 20 billion to create a new, good border wall are now fighting tooth and nail to spend 300 times as much!  And telling us we cannot afford NOT to spend it!   

Ahh, yes, the quixotic, inscrutable mind of a progressive.


----------



## westwall (Dec 25, 2021)

52ndStreet said:


> What problems?, your the one that wants to get off this rock called Earth, and go to live on Mars or another planet. I love the Earth, and would not want to go any where else. Fix your problem with living here on Earth,





We all love the Earth, that's why we need to develop the technology to protect it from an asteroid.

Duh.


----------



## toobfreak (Dec 25, 2021)

52ndStreet said:


> Fix your problem with living here on Earth,



Exploring space is about protecting the Earth.  And humanity.


----------



## Stann (Dec 26, 2021)

52ndStreet said:


> We should first try to solve the many problems here on Earth, before we look to colonize or venture out to other planets, that may not even be able to support human existence. Fix the problems in our home Earth, before we look to venture away from the Earth.


The free enterprise system that we have in place now is an excuse to continue raping the environment. The whole concept of how we utilize all resources on this planet has to be reviewed and adjusted so we're working harmony with nature instead of working against it.


----------



## Anomalism (Dec 26, 2021)

MisterBeale said:


> Perhaps.
> 
> That seems to be speculation.  There has been other speculation as well, for the past thirty years. . .
> 
> ...


Space resources will have the useful quality of already being in space. That may eventually make it easier for us to build giant space structures, no?

It's also the kind of technology that will lead to us being able to detect and alter the course of things that could hit Earth.


----------



## Flash (Dec 26, 2021)

52ndStreet said:


> I hear that the James Webb space telescope cost 10 billion dollars to make. When will this throwing money away on these space projects end.? We keeps spending money on these Mars rovers, exploring a dead planet, now we have just wasted 10 billion dollars on this James Webb telescope. People are still starving here on Earth, in Afghanistan, and Ethiopia. When will this wasting money in insignificant space exploration going to end? Your thoughts.




I don't give a shit about Third Worlds assholes that can't get their shit together. 

I don't want my tax payer money going to them.  I am not responsible for them.  They need to provide for their own food.

However, the James Webb observer will tell us wonderful things about our universe and I don't mind my money being used for that.


----------



## MisterBeale (Dec 26, 2021)

Anomalism said:


> It's also the kind of technology that will lead to us being able to detect and alter the course of things that could hit Earth.



This is what I agree with.

I am not sure what else it will be good for.  I don't know why we would want to build giant space structures, other than to deflect cosmic harms from the planet. . .  

Or perhaps, to defeat the inter-dimensional beings that seem to want to exert control over us. . .

But?  Perhaps we should first find out the nature of these entities and WHY they seem so keen to exert that control.  They might, in the end, have our best interests in mind. . . who can say?













						Norman R. Bergrun Obituary (1921 - 2018) Mercury News
					

View Norman R. Bergrun's obituary, send flowers and sign the guestbook.



					www.legacy.com
				












						"Vehicles” Larger Than Earth Are Hovering Around Saturn, Says Ex Lockheed/NASA Scientist
					

“There are unidentified flying objects. That is, there are a hard core of cases – perhaps 20 to…




					thepulse.one


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Dec 26, 2021)

52ndStreet said:


> I hear that the James Webb space telescope cost 10 billion dollars to make. When will this throwing money away on these space projects end.? We keeps spending money on these Mars rovers, exploring a dead planet, now we have just wasted 10 billion dollars on this James Webb telescope. People are still starving here on Earth, in Afghanistan, and Ethiopia. When will this wasting money in insignificant space exploration going to end? Your thoughts.



The space program is one of the few government programs I used to support.  Elon Musk proved that the government just needs to stay out of the way


----------



## Stann (Dec 26, 2021)

Anomalism said:


> Space resources will have the useful quality of already being in space. That may eventually make it easier for us to build giant space structures, no?
> 
> It's also the kind of technology that will lead to us being able to detect and alter the course of things that could hit Earth.


For thousands upon thousands of years mankind on this planet has gazed up in wonder at the stars; the dream of visiting them is refreshing and wonderful. That hope is what will " make it so ".


----------



## 52ndStreet (Apr 30, 2022)

The Western States in America are in a prolonged drought. Lake meade is at historic lows.There is a global drought situation that is upon the Earth. Let us spend some of this NASA  space bone doggle money on reverse osmosis sea water purification systems, to convert the sea water to clean
drinking water for people out west and the rest of the world.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Apr 30, 2022)

52ndStreet said:


> The Western States in America are in a prolonged drought. Lake meade is at historic lows.There is a global drought situation that is upon the Earth. Let us spend some of this NASA  space bone doggle money on reverse osmosis sea water purification systems, to convert the sea water to clean
> drinking water for people out west and the rest of the world.



Liberals in California are against desalinization.










						California desalination plant hits regulatory hurdle
					

By Daniel Trotta (Reuters) -A proposed California desalination plant that would produce 50 million gallons of drinking water per day failed a crucial




					www.shorenewsnetwork.com


----------



## toobfreak (Apr 30, 2022)

52ndStreet said:


> I hear that the James Webb space telescope cost 10 billion dollars to make. When will this throwing money away on these space projects end.? We keeps spending money on these Mars rovers, exploring a dead planet, now we have just wasted 10 billion dollars on this James Webb telescope. People are still starving here on Earth, in Afghanistan, and Ethiopia. When will this wasting money in insignificant space exploration going to end? Your thoughts.



Most every technology and convenience you rely on today came from the space program.


----------



## Stann (Apr 30, 2022)

52ndStreet said:


> The Western States in America are in a prolonged drought. Lake meade is at historic lows.There is a global drought situation that is upon the Earth. Let us spend some of this NASA  space bone doggle money on reverse osmosis sea water purification systems, to convert the sea water to clean
> drinking water for people out west and the rest of the world.


Water recycling plants are more efficient and less costly in the long run. Some use of desalinization plants couldn't hurt. I'm sure the big infrastructure package Biden wanted to pass to improve the nation had money towards those ends.


----------



## alang1216 (Apr 30, 2022)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> Liberals in California are against desalinization.


I'm not but the report says: 
The proposed desalination plant would be on low-lying land about 30 miles (50 km) south of Los Angeles.​“By 2050 to 2070, the surrounding area may be flooded regularly,” the report said.​
That doesn't sound political so much as practical.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Apr 30, 2022)

CrusaderFrank said:


> The space program is one of the few government programs I used to support.  Elon Musk proved that the government just needs to stay out of the way


And in what fantasyland would someone have privately built and launched the Webb telescope?

Hint: none


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Apr 30, 2022)

alang1216 said:


> I'm not but the report says:
> The proposed desalination plant would be on low-lying land about 30 miles (50 km) south of Los Angeles.​“By 2050 to 2070, the surrounding area may be flooded regularly,” the report said.​
> That doesn't sound political so much as practical.



*“By 2050 to 2070, the surrounding area may be flooded regularly,” the report said.*

Not a problem if you die of thirst before then.


----------



## Unkotare (Apr 30, 2022)

52ndStreet said:


> The Western States in America are in a prolonged drought. Lake meade is at historic lows.There is a global drought situation that is upon the Earth. Let us spend some of this NASA  space bone doggle money on reverse osmosis sea water purification systems, to convert the sea water to clean
> drinking water for people out west and the rest of the world.


 

Funding doesn't work like that, and it would be a "be careful what you wish for" situation anyway.


----------



## alang1216 (Apr 30, 2022)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> *“By 2050 to 2070, the surrounding area may be flooded regularly,” the report said.*
> 
> Not a problem if you die of thirst before then.


You're saying there's no better site in California?


----------



## Stann (Apr 30, 2022)

alang1216 said:


> I'm not but the report says:
> The proposed desalination plant would be on low-lying land about 30 miles (50 km) south of Los Angeles.​“By 2050 to 2070, the surrounding area may be flooded regularly,” the report said.​
> That doesn't sound political so much as practical.


A plan for the future which doesn't take into account for climate change isn't very smart thinking. I don't know how large the area is but Earth moving equipment could easily raise the whole area . They do it all the time here in Omaha, as the city grows entire hills are removed and valleys are filled in, it's quite amazing.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Apr 30, 2022)

alang1216 said:


> You're saying there's no better site in California?



They were concerned about the well being of the corporation?
Well bless their hearts.


----------



## BackAgain (Apr 30, 2022)

52ndStreet said:


> I hear that the James Webb space telescope cost 10 billion dollars to make. When will this throwing money away on these space projects end.? We keeps spending money on these Mars rovers, exploring a dead planet, now we have just wasted 10 billion dollars on this James Webb telescope. People are still starving here on Earth, in Afghanistan, and Ethiopia. When will this wasting money in insignificant space exploration going to end? Your thoughts.


It is a brilliant investment. Your complaints are trivial, short sighted and kind of stupid.


----------



## alang1216 (Apr 30, 2022)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> They were concerned about the well being of the corporation?
> Well bless their hearts.


You don't think there is any government funding?   Bless your heart.


----------



## daveman (Apr 30, 2022)

Stann said:


> Water recycling plants are more efficient and less costly in the long run. Some use of desalinization plants couldn't hurt. I'm sure the big infrastructure package Biden wanted to pass to improve the nation had money towards those ends.


The only thing Biden wanted to improve with his "infrastructure" package is the bank accounts of his cronies.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Apr 30, 2022)

alang1216 said:


> You don't think there is any government funding?   Bless your heart.



The California Coastal Commission is kicking in part of the $1.4 billion price tag?


----------



## Stann (Apr 30, 2022)

daveman said:


> The only thing Biden wanted to improve with his "infrastructure" package is the bank accounts of his cronies.


I don't know about there, but I see more construction going on, especially Bridges here in the Midwest than I've ever seen before. I suggest you get your head out of your ass and get out and about and look around at everything that's going on.


----------



## daveman (Apr 30, 2022)

Stann said:


> I don't know about there, but I see more construction going on, especially Bridges here in the Midwest than I've ever seen before. I suggest you get your head out of your ass and get out and about and look around at everything that's going on.


Anecdotal evidence is anecdotal.


----------



## DGS49 (Apr 30, 2022)

ten billion spent on a telescope is not ten million flushed down the toilet.  That money pays for equipment, materials, scientists, technicians, etc., etc.  It flows down into the economy, it doesn't to out into space.


----------



## Stann (Apr 30, 2022)

daveman said:


> Anecdotal evidence is anecdotal.


Whatever moron.


----------



## daveman (Apr 30, 2022)

Stann said:


> Whatever moron.


You're giving Creepy Joe credit for replacing bridges in your area when it's doubtful any infrastructure money has even flowed yet.

Might wanna be a little more careful flinging the "moron" label about.


----------



## Stann (Apr 30, 2022)

daveman said:


> You're giving Creepy Joe credit for replacing bridges in your area when it's doubtful any infrastructure money has even flowed yet.
> 
> Might wanna be a little more careful flinging the "moron" label about.


Nebraska is getting 3 billion from the infrastructure bill Iowa even more. These dot projects are depending on that money. They've already begun. This is the biggest improvement since the interstate system was developed.


----------



## daveman (Apr 30, 2022)

Stann said:


> Nebraska is getting 3 billion from the infrastructure bill Iowa even more. These dot projects are depending on that money. They've already begun. This is the biggest improvement since the interstate system was developed.


There is a distinct lack of links in your post.


----------



## Stann (Apr 30, 2022)

daveman said:


> There is a distinct lack of links in your post.


Right ! You got me there as usual you pricks I don't know how to post things so you got me I can't prove it but you don't have the courtesy to look it up.


----------



## daveman (May 1, 2022)

Stann said:


> Right ! You got me there as usual you pricks I don't know how to post things so you got me I can't prove it but you don't have the courtesy to look it up.


I have no obligation to do your homework for you, boy.  That didn't work for you last year in middle school, and it ain't gonna work now.

So since you refuse to back up your claim, your claim is garbage and dismissed.


----------



## Stann (May 1, 2022)

daveman said:


> I have no obligation to do your homework for you, boy.  That didn't work for you last year in middle school, and it ain't gonna work now.
> 
> So since you refuse to back up your claim, your claim is garbage and dismissed.


I hope you understand you are the garbage. There are answers everywhere, but you have to be open to them in the first place. And I'm no boy, I'm 71 years of age in this lifetime. I thank GOD everyday that I don't have to return to this miserable planet. Actually the planet is beautiful and could be a paradise but the human beings that inhabited have ruined all that and are slowly but surely destroying what's left of the good. They can't even act civilized to one another, so it ends.


----------



## james bond (May 1, 2022)

52ndStreet said:


> We should first try to solve the many problems here on Earth, before we look to colonize or venture out to other planets, that may not even be able to support human existence. Fix the problems in our home Earth, before we look to venture away from the Earth.


I agree with that, but the James Webb space telescope helped us learn more about the other planets such as we can't colonize the moon, Mars and other planets in our solar system.  I think we learned that we can't live on Europa, one of the moons of Jupiter that we thought was similar to Earth.  I think that kills colonizing any planets and moons in our solar system.  In our solar system, we can only live on giant satellites.  It added to what we learned from the Hubble telescope.


----------



## alang1216 (May 1, 2022)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> The California Coastal Commission is kicking in part of the $1.4 billion price tag?


The Commission decides on zoning and water rate increases so yes.  Even if no money changes hands directly, the state will support the effort.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (May 1, 2022)

james bond said:


> I agree with that, but the James Webb space telescope helped us learn more about the other planets such as we can't colonize the moon, Mars and other planets in our solar system.  I think we learned that we can't live on Europa, one of the moons of Jupiter that we thought was similar to Earth.  I think that kills colonizing any planets and moons in our solar system.  In our solar system, we can only live on giant satellites.  It added to what we learned from the Hubble telescope.



How did the telescope show us we can't colonize the moon?


----------



## Flash (May 1, 2022)

I would consider $10 billion going to welfare to be a complete waste of money.  A despicable waste.

$10 billion going to leading edge scientific research would a good use of my tax money.  Better than hundreds of other ways the government spends my money.


----------



## james bond (May 1, 2022)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> How did the telescope show us we can't colonize the moon?


We know the moon and Mars aren't protected from solar winds by at a moderate magnetic field like Earth.  The longest astronauts stayed on the moon was about 18 hours by Apollo 17.  There was no life, no even a microbe on the moon or Mars.  NASA is afraid of sending a crew out to Mars because they'll have to stay longer.  What if a crew member died of radiation?  That would be a catastrophe.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (May 1, 2022)

james bond said:


> We know the moon and Mars aren't protected from solar winds by at a moderate magnetic field like Earth.



We knew that long before the telescope was built.


----------



## CrusaderFrank (May 1, 2022)

52ndStreet said:


> I hear that the James Webb space telescope cost 10 billion dollars to make. When will this throwing money away on these space projects end.? We keeps spending money on these Mars rovers, exploring a dead planet, now we have just wasted 10 billion dollars on this James Webb telescope. People are still starving here on Earth, in Afghanistan, and Ethiopia. When will this wasting money in insignificant space exploration going to end? Your thoughts.


Why are we throwing money away on Ukraine and Biden's BS infrastructure???


----------



## daveman (May 1, 2022)

Stann said:


> I hope you understand you are the garbage. There are answers everywhere, but you have to be open to them in the first place. And I'm no boy, I'm 71 years of age in this lifetime. I thank GOD everyday that I don't have to return to this miserable planet. Actually the planet is beautiful and could be a paradise but the human beings that inhabited have ruined all that and are slowly but surely destroying what's left of the good. They can't even act civilized to one another, so it ends.


In 71 years you should have learned that no one is obligated to believe something simply because you say it.

If you're not a child, stop acting like a child.


----------



## daveman (May 1, 2022)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> How did the telescope show us we can't colonize the moon?


Didn't see any apartment buildings.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (May 1, 2022)

daveman said:


> Didn't see any apartment buildings.



They saw the sign,

"STAY OFF MY LAWN!"


----------



## Stann (May 1, 2022)

daveman said:


> In 71 years you should have learned that no one is obligated to believe something simply because you say it.
> 
> If you're not a child, stop acting like a child.


CNN News " What Biden's Infrastructure Bill h.Has Done Already " like I said the money has begun to flow and people are proactively the taking advantage of it.


----------



## daveman (May 1, 2022)

Stann said:


> CNN News " What Biden's Infrastructure Bill h.Has Done Already " like I said the money has begun to flow and people are proactively the taking advantage of it.


That's the article I already quoted showing it's unlikely any money has flowed yet.

At least make an effort to keep up.


----------



## Flash (May 1, 2022)

I would rather see $10 billion used for space research than to see the money given to Illegals to buy cell phones or airplane tickets to their destination of choice. .


----------



## Stann (May 1, 2022)

daveman said:


> That's the article I already quoted showing it's unlikely any money has flowed yet.
> 
> At least make an effort to keep up.


I don't want to keep up with your rudeness goodbye. This site is not my life it's just a little distraction. Like I said you need to get out more.


----------



## james bond (May 1, 2022)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> We knew that long before the telescope was built.


Lol, I knew you wouldn't get it, monkey.  James Webb will be able to look into the past as well as what is beyond our present views of the universe.


----------



## daveman (May 1, 2022)

Stann said:


> I don't want to keep up with your rudeness goodbye. This site is not my life it's just a little distraction. Like I said you need to get out more.


I get out plenty.  It's not my fault you don't know how debate works.


----------



## Stann (May 1, 2022)

daveman said:


> I get out plenty.  It's not my fault you don't know how debate works.


----------



## Stann (May 1, 2022)

You're right I do not understand this new way of debating and I don't care too it's not worth it it's just mostly a waste of time because you've already made up your minds few people are hopeless I think.


----------



## Hollie (May 1, 2022)

james bond said:


> Lol, I knew you wouldn't get it, monkey.  James Webb will be able to look into the past as well as what is beyond our present views of the universe.


All that money to look into a past of just 6,000 years?


----------



## james bond (May 1, 2022)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> How did the telescope show us we can't colonize the moon?


There's no need to investigate the moon further, monkey.  We just explored Mars and I'd like to know if it had a magnetic field in the past.  It looked like it had plenty of surface water in the past, but something like global warming destroyed it.  Earth is losing its magnetic field.


----------



## james bond (May 1, 2022)

Hollie said:


> All that money to look into a past of just 6,000 years?


So, finally you're starting to get real science.  I'd like to know what Mars looked like in the past.  What if it all sorts of surface water, but no life (there was no evidence of life whatsoever)?


----------



## Hollie (May 1, 2022)

james bond said:


> So, finally you're starting to get real science.  I'd like to know what Mars looked like in the past.  What if it all sorts of surface water, but no life (there was no evidence of life whatsoever)?


Mars didn't exist 6,000 years ago.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (May 1, 2022)

james bond said:


> Lol, I knew you wouldn't get it, monkey.  James Webb will be able to look into the past as well as what is beyond our present views of the universe.



And without those views, we wouldn't know that the moon is a harsh environment.
Thanks, Einstein.


----------



## daveman (May 1, 2022)

Stann said:


> You're right I do not understand this new way of debating and I don't care too it's not worth it it's just mostly a waste of time because you've already made up your minds few people are hopeless I think.


Backing up your claims is not a "new way of debating".  It's as old as debate itself.


----------



## daveman (May 1, 2022)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> And without those views, we wouldn't know that the moon is a harsh environment.
> Thanks, Einstein.


It's worse than that:


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (May 1, 2022)

daveman said:


> It's worse than that:



TANSTAAFL.....bitch!!!


----------



## james bond (May 1, 2022)

Hollie said:


> Mars didn't exist 6,000 years ago.


How do you know that?


----------



## james bond (May 1, 2022)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> And without those views, we wouldn't know that the moon is a harsh environment.
> Thanks, Einstein.


You only know some of these things, but they weren't known in the 60s and 70s, dumbass.  I am an Einstein compared to you.  You're only benefiting from my knowledge from reading about the magnetic field and two main telescopes.  You're just a beotch, monkey.  The moon doesn't appeared to have changed much.  We had early missions to just learn about orbiting it.  I don't think there was any water there to begin with.  I think it was supposed to be a way station, but learning about the magnetic field changed plans.

When did NASA learn about landing on it and its harsh environment if you know so much?  I was too young at the time when they completed Apollo 17.


----------



## Hollie (May 1, 2022)

james bond said:


> How do you know that?


You know nothing of your bible'ology?


----------



## james bond (May 1, 2022)

Hollie said:


> You know nothing of your bible'ology?


Why don't you contribute something?  How and when did they learn about not being able to stay on the moon?  If they send people to Mars, then how long can they stay and explore there?  Obviously, it's worth going to Mars (to explore beyond our solar system), but if we can't stay there long, then it has become like the moon isn't it?


----------



## Slade3200 (May 1, 2022)

52ndStreet said:


> I hear that the James Webb space telescope cost 10 billion dollars to make. When will this throwing money away on these space projects end.? We keeps spending money on these Mars rovers, exploring a dead planet, now we have just wasted 10 billion dollars on this James Webb telescope. People are still starving here on Earth, in Afghanistan, and Ethiopia. When will this wasting money in insignificant space exploration going to end? Your thoughts.


How exactly does one waste money in space?!


----------



## Hollie (May 1, 2022)

james bond said:


> Why don't you contribute something?  How and when did they learn about not being able to stay on the moon?  If they send people to Mars, then how long can they stay and explore there?  Obviously, it's worth going to Mars (to explore beyond our solar system), but if we can't stay there long, then it has become like the moon isn't it?


So, no. You know nothing of your bible'ology.


----------



## james bond (May 1, 2022)

Slade3200 said:


> How exactly does one waste money in space?!


We prolly went to the moon too many times.  However, when we learned about it and its lack of a magnetic field and water, we abandoned it as a destination.  Mars has practically been abandoned as a destination, but we don't know how long one can survive without a magnetic field.  Mars didn't appear to have water, but would like to check if there is any below its surface.  The Earth is losing its magnetic field, so we have to do something, i.e. find a place where we can live.


----------



## Slade3200 (May 1, 2022)

james bond said:


> We prolly went to the moon too many times.  However, when we learned about it and its lack of a magnetic field and water, we abandoned it as a destination.  Mars has practically been abandoned as a destination, but we don't know how long one can survive without a magnetic field.  Mars didn't appear to have water, but would like to check if there is any below its surface.  The Earth is losing its magnetic field, so we have to do something, i.e. find a place where we can live.


Talk to Musk, he has a plan


----------



## Muhammed (May 1, 2022)

52ndStreet said:


> Where are we going?, we can not live on Mars, the atmosphere is to thin, and there is just to much radiation. Where are you going to live, there is nothing on the Moon, no water no air. What is  this insane notion about going somewhere else other than the Earth?!  Where are we going? and for what reason.? This space exploration is insane, and a waste of money, that could be better spent right here on Earth helping people on Earth that need help.


But the whole space exploration thing is good cover for classified military projects..


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (May 1, 2022)

james bond said:


> You only know some of these things, but they weren't known in the 60s and 70s,



Really? We had no clue about radiation, temperature, lack of atmosphere on the moon in the 60s? 

You're funny.

*I am an Einstein compared to you. *

You're a moron compared to me.


----------



## james bond (May 1, 2022)

Slade3200 said:


> Talk to Musk, he has a plan


He's another with other YOUNG BILLIONAIRES, but it sounds like he's milking the tourists to take them on a space ride and have internet.  If anyone can find a way to put people on Mars or the moon to live, then they'lll have something.  How can someone generate a magnetic field (in the right quantity, not too weak, not too string)?


----------



## james bond (May 1, 2022)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> Really? We had no clue about radiation, temperature, lack of atmosphere on the moon in the 60s?
> 
> You're funny.
> 
> ...


Well, show us what you got dickhead?  I was too young for science in the 60s.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (May 1, 2022)

james bond said:


> Well, show us what you got dickhead?  I was too young for science in the 60s.


----------



## james bond (May 2, 2022)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> Really? We had no clue about radiation, temperature, lack of atmosphere on the moon in the 60s?
> 
> You're funny.
> 
> ...


I was talking about was magnetic field and you produced nothing to explain when we learned about it.  We have to have just the right amount and Earth has it.  Too little and it doesn't protect us from the solar winds and we get radiated.  Too much and we get  atmospheric storms.

The answer hasn't been cleared up -- Origins of Earth’s magnetic field remain a mystery.

Chinese may have discovered it and created the compass -- Discovery of the Earth’s magnetic field / Earth's Magnetic Field / Land and Marine Geoscience / Our Science / Home - GNS Science


----------



## Hollie (May 2, 2022)

james bond said:


> I was talking about was magnetic field and you produced nothing to explain when we learned about it.  We have to have just the right amount and Earth has it.  Too little and it doesn't protect us from the solar winds and we get radiated.  Too much and we get  atmospheric storms.
> 
> The answer hasn't been cleared up -- Origins of Earth’s magnetic field remain a mystery.
> 
> Chinese may have discovered it and created the compass -- Discovery of the Earth’s magnetic field / Earth's Magnetic Field / Land and Marine Geoscience / Our Science / Home - GNS Science


It's blasphemous to accept anything from atheist, evilutionist scientists,


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (May 2, 2022)

james bond said:


> I was talking about was magnetic field and you produced nothing to explain when we learned about it.



Well, I'll willing to see your evidence that we didn't know about the moon's magnetic field until the telescope.


----------



## james bond (May 2, 2022)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> Well, I'll willing to see your evidence that we didn't know about the moon's magnetic field until the telescope.


Lol, you get confused easily.

While atmosphere is necessary, I would wager the lack of a magnetic field on the moon is why we abandoned it as a destination and place for humans to live and explore.  If it had a magnetic field, then we could still live there by creating our own atmosphere inside some type of moon housing.  We could have humans living there already!

The same with Mars.  Instead, NASA has to decide whether to send humans there to explore further.  Mars is still important as it is the planet most like Earth.  I think they will, but will have to have some kind of protected space station nearby.  Is that even possible?  I dunno, do you?

As for James Webb telescope, we can use it to see if Mars had a magnetic field in the past and how Earth's magnetic field was in the past.

ETA:  Nikola Tesla discovered Earth's magnetic field.  Is that why Musk named his car after him? 









						The Earth’s magnetic field
					

The Earth is unique among the inner planets in our Solar System (Mercury, Venus, Earth and Mars) in that it has a strong magnetic field. It is this invisible field which causes the needle of a comp…




					explainingscience.org
				












						Nikola Tesla | Biography, Facts, & Inventions
					

Nikola Tesla,  (born July 9/10, 1856, Smiljan, Austrian Empire [now in Croatia]—died January 7, 1943, New York, New York, U.S.), Serbian American inventor and engineer who discovered and patented the rotating magnetic field, the basis of most alternating-current machinery. He also developed the...



					www.britannica.com


----------



## james bond (May 2, 2022)

Hollie said:


> You know nothing of your bible'ology?


You're too hung up on Earth's magnetic field as creation science shows the magnetic field backing up a young Earth.

"In 1986, physicist D. Russell Humphreys described a magnetic field that was distinct from the long-ages "dynamo" model, which holds that reversals of planetary magnetic fields are charging the fields with more energy. A dynamo would recharge the magnetic field so that it could be millions of years old. But the dynamo model requires earth's core to hold the charge. The problem is that a charge that deep inside the earth cannot manifest fast fluctuations on the planet's surface.

In contrast, Humphreys presented a version of the "free decay" model, describing a magnetic field held in the mantle that wraps around the outside of the core. This could account for the rapid fluctuations, but does not allow for vast time periods. In this model, each fluctuation drains strength from the geomagnetic field. Movements in mantle material, already proposed to have accompanied the Genesis Flood, would provide the fluctuations."









						Magnetic Field Data Confirm Creation Model
					

Today, the earth's magnetic field strength is steadily decreasing, but in the past it fluctuated. A recent study of an ancient copper mine in southern Israel indicated just how quickly those fluctuations could have occurred. What might have caused this magnetic turmoil, and what does it imply...




					www.icr.org


----------



## james bond (May 2, 2022)

Hollie said:


> It's blasphemous to accept anything from atheist, evilutionist scientists,


When are you gonna use your Flat Earth accusation again?  I got some more posters and evidence for Flattie Hollie.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (May 2, 2022)

james bond said:


> Lol, you get confused easily.
> 
> While atmosphere is necessary, I would wager the lack of a magnetic field on the moon is why we abandoned it as a destination and place for humans to live and explore.  If it had a magnetic field, then we could still live there by creating our own atmosphere inside some type of moon housing.  We could have humans living there already!
> 
> ...



*Lol, you get confused easily.*

I agree, your lack of moon knowledge is confusing.

*I would wager the lack of a magnetic field on the moon is why we abandoned it as a destination and place for humans to live and explore. *

You'll have to bring me up to speed. When was the announcement that it was "a destination and place for humans to live and explore"?

When was the updated announcement that it wasn't "a destination and place for humans to live and explore"?

And what did that have to do with the James Webb telescope?

*As for James Webb telescope, we can use it to see if Mars had a magnetic field in the past and how Earth's magnetic field was in the past.*

You're confusing me again. How does the telescope help us see if Mars had a magnetic field in the past?

* Too little and it doesn't protect us from the solar winds and we get radiated. Too much and we get atmospheric storms.*

Too much magnetic field would give us atmospheric storms? We don't have storms now?
You have a link to your storm claim?


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (May 2, 2022)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> *Lol, you get confused easily.*
> 
> I agree, your lack of moon knowledge is confusing.
> 
> ...


He is just making stuff up, you know. This is a sock account used to derail every science thread.


----------



## james bond (May 2, 2022)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> *Lol, you get confused easily.*
> 
> I agree, your lack of moon knowledge is confusing.
> 
> ...


You're backtracking because I provided one of the GREATEST REASONS for the James Webb telescope.  I didn't relate it to the moon.  You did and it was WRONG.

Yet, I found it!  It was at least up until 1972 that people still thought that we could live on the moon.  That's prolly you and Fort Fun Indiana's generation from the 60s.  Thus, I would think MY GENERATION in the late 70s learned about the magnetic field and put a kabosh on living there.

"
Will we ever live on the Moon?​
When Apollo 17 returned from the Moon in 1972, few people would have imagined that we would still be waiting for another human to set foot on our cosmic companion nearly 50 years later. In fact, most people at the time thought that by now we would have a human settlement on the Moon. But that dream has stalled."









						How could we live on the Moon?
					

There are many reasons to build a permanent base on the Moon. But where would we live and how could we survive the Moon's hostile environment?




					www.iop.org


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (May 2, 2022)

james bond said:


> You're backtracking because I provided one of the GREATEST REASONS for the James Webb telescope.



It wasn't the Moon?


----------



## james bond (May 2, 2022)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> He is just making stuff up, you know. This is a sock account used to derail every science thread.


I'm fine with you hippies trying to live on the moon.  I'm sure one of the first things you'll test is if you can get higher and faster with cannabis.  I could be wrong about the effect of not having a magnetic field for protection.  Perhaps, it won't be that hard to protect oneself from the solar winds


----------



## james bond (May 2, 2022)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> *james bond:  As for James Webb telescope, we can use it to see if Mars had a magnetic field in the past and how Earth's magnetic field was in the past.*
> 
> You're confusing me again. How does the telescope help us see if Mars had a magnetic field in the past?


RE:  James Webb Space Telescope

"It is specifically made to look and unravel the mysteries of the creation and formation of our solar system, galaxies and other exoplanetary systems in the universe. 

People are amazed and moved by the thought of how can James Webb Space Telescope will see back in time and that leads to major revelations of what we are lacking to conclude in the theories of creation of all source and the crucial processes that are required to build and formulate such tremendous masses capable of providing life and habitat for numerous species and also throws some light on the say of being alone in the universe.

...

"
*How far back can JWST see in the past?*​





_Image credit: NASA_

One of the major goals and target of launching or developing this mission was to see the abnormalities and procedures of formulation of planetary systems, galaxies and stars thereby granting us the superpower of looking back in time.

As light coming from the further objects like stars take an ample amount of time to reach and which is the major principle behind this module. The further away an object is, the further back in time we are looking. This is because of the time taken by light to travel from the object to us."

Because of JWST's larger mirror, it will enable us to see almost the major way back to the beginning of the Universe, around *13.7 billion years ago*.

Its ability to view the Universe in longer wavelength infrared light, It will be capable of seeing some of the most distant galaxies in our Universe, certainly with more ease than the visible/ultraviolet light view of *Hubble*.

This is because light from distant objects is stretched out by the expansion of our Universe, an effect known as *Redshift* pushing the light out of the visible range and into infrared.

*Bits and pieces of the Theory behind JWST seeing back in time*

Simple understand this fact that when telescopes look at the light from distant galaxies, they are not literally looking back in time. The past no longer exists, so no one can directly look at it. Instead, the telescopes are looking at the present-time pattern of a beam of light.

Since the beam of light has been traveling through the mostly-empty vacuum of space for millions of years, it has been largely undisturbed. Therefore, the present-time pattern of this beam of light is the same as the pattern that it had when it was first created by the distant galaxy millions of years ago.

By looking at the present-time state of a beam of light, we can thus infer what the galaxy that created the light looked like millions of years ago."









						How can the James Webb Telescope see back in time?
					

Introduction The fellow that can only see a week ahead is always the popular fellow, for he is looking with the crowd. But the one that can see years ahead, he has a telescope and he can't make anybody believe that he has it.




					www.linkedin.com


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (May 2, 2022)

james bond said:


> People are amazed and moved by the thought of how can James Webb Space Telescope will see back in time



That doesn't mean we can see Mar's magnetic field in the past.
Or if Mar's had life in the past.


----------



## james bond (May 2, 2022)

Hollie said:


> It's blasphemous to accept anything from atheist, evilutionist scientists,


It was created by creation scientists.  They are telling us we will be able to see God's work.  The Big Bang backs up the Bible.

Of course, you'll see what you want to see -- your Flat Earth.  Or maybe that one guy I showed you has caught your eye and you can't get him out of your mind lol...


----------



## daveman (May 2, 2022)

How could we live on the moon?

Underground.


----------



## Hollie (May 2, 2022)

james bond said:


> It was created by creation scientists.  They are telling us we will be able to see God's work.  The Big Bang backs up the Bible.
> 
> Of course, you'll see what you want to see -- your Flat Earth.  Or maybe that one guy I showed you has caught your eye and you can't get him out of your mind lol...
> 
> ...


It was not created by hyper-religious kooks.


----------



## Hollie (May 2, 2022)

james bond said:


> RE:  James Webb Space Telescope
> 
> "It is specifically made to look and unravel the mysteries of the creation and formation of our solar system, galaxies and other exoplanetary systems in the universe.
> 
> ...


By seeing back in time, you mean 6,000 years ago, right?


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (May 2, 2022)

daveman said:


> How could we live on the moon?
> 
> Underground.



Worked for the Loonies.
I hope they're working on their grain catapult.


----------



## james bond (May 2, 2022)

Hollie said:


> It was not created by hyper-religious kooks.


I should point out that I found out he's 5'7", but has at least a 6" cranium.  That puts him over 6' easily and I know you like your guys tall over 6' lol.


----------



## james bond (May 2, 2022)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> Worked for the Loonies.
> I hope they're working on their grain catapult.


I could be wrong, but NASA is supposed to be working on getting an artificial magnetic field for the moon.  If it works, I suppose they try to get it to Mars.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (May 2, 2022)

james bond said:


> I could be wrong, but NASA is supposed to be working on getting an artificial magnetic field for the moon.



You're wrong.


----------



## james bond (May 2, 2022)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> You're wrong.


Lol, you're wrong that I'm wrong which makes me RIGHT.  You should just stay out of the science forum as we see your lack of science instead of an abundance of science.

I was right about water on Mars and that it had a magnetic field.  NASA backs me up.  Love to see that with James Webb telescope.









						Ocean Worlds
					

Ocean Worlds




					www.nasa.gov


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (May 2, 2022)

james bond said:


> I was right about water on Mars and that it had a magnetic field. NASA backs me up.



That's awesome!

When did the James Webb telescope discover that for the first time?

And did you seriously think that when they talked about looking back in time, they meant seeing what Mars looked like in the past?


----------



## james bond (May 3, 2022)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> That's awesome!
> 
> When did the James Webb telescope discover that for the first time?
> 
> And did you seriously think that when they talked about looking back in time, they meant seeing what Mars looked like in the past?


Wow.  The James Webb telescope has changed the way we see space and the universe.  Seeing is believing.  I think I just saw two galaxies collide with each other and destroy themselves.










						Webb telescope's new dazzling photos prove it has perfect vision
					

It's aligned! It's aligned! It's aligned!




					mashable.com
				




I doubt you can see yourself have sex for the first time, but its next versions may allow for personal views lol.


----------



## james bond (May 3, 2022)

Hollie said:


> By seeing back in time, you mean 6,000 years ago, right?


What do you think?  Sheesh.

Would we be able to see Jesus?


----------



## frigidweirdo (May 3, 2022)

52ndStreet said:


> I hear that the James Webb space telescope cost 10 billion dollars to make. When will this throwing money away on these space projects end.? We keeps spending money on these Mars rovers, exploring a dead planet, now we have just wasted 10 billion dollars on this James Webb telescope. People are still starving here on Earth, in Afghanistan, and Ethiopia. When will this wasting money in insignificant space exploration going to end? Your thoughts.



You think it's wasting money. I might think other projects are wasting money. Who gets to decide? Well, the people who have the money, the voters who vote for this EVERY SINGLE TIME. 

Who opposed this? Republicans? Nope. Democrats? Nope. Then.... 95% of the population voted for this.


----------



## Hollie (May 3, 2022)

james bond said:


> What do you think?  Sheesh.
> 
> Would we be able to see Jesus?


You won’t see the earth is flat.


----------



## james bond (May 3, 2022)

Hollie said:


> You won’t see the earth is flat.


You can see Roe v. Wade still in force on the Flat Earth.


----------



## Hollie (May 3, 2022)

james bond said:


> What do you think?  Sheesh.
> 
> Would we be able to see Jesus?


Will he be doing Elvis impressions?


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (May 3, 2022)

james bond said:


> Wow.  The James Webb telescope has changed the way we see space and the universe.  Seeing is believing.  I think I just saw two galaxies collide with each other and destroy themselves.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Which one allows us to see if Mars had a magnetic field?


----------



## ReinyDays (May 3, 2022)

james bond said:


> RE:  James Webb Space Telescope
> 
> "It is specifically made to look and unravel the mysteries of the creation and formation of our solar system, galaxies and other exoplanetary systems in the universe.
> 
> ...



That's all fine and dandy ... but Mars is only 4 light-minutes away from Earth ... we'll only learn about Mars' past from 4 minutes ago ... sooner than news from the Sun ...


----------



## justoffal (May 3, 2022)

Quasar44 said:


> JW will see new wave lengths that the Hubble cannot


Yes


----------



## james bond (May 3, 2022)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> Which one allows us to see if Mars had a magnetic field?


I'm sure James Webb will as scientists are EXTREMELY INTERESTED in Mars.  They're gonna try to get it a magnetic field eventually.  They may be interested in doing this on the moon FIRST as other countries have found water on its surface.


----------



## james bond (May 3, 2022)

ReinyDays said:


> That's all fine and dandy ... but Mars is only 4 light-minutes away from Earth ... we'll only learn about Mars' past from 4 minutes ago ... sooner than news from the Sun ...


Mars is far away, but we should be able to get there faster as technology improves.  If today's scientists think they can create a magnetic field for a planet, then they are saying long distance is a problem that they can overcome or improve upon. 

With water being found on the sunlit parts of the moon -- There's Water on the Moon? – Moon: NASA Science, they'll likely try to do this on the moon first.  Would you live on the moon?  It may happen within the next twenty years?


----------



## badger2 (May 3, 2022)

daveman said:


> My thoughts are that whatever gets us a step closer to getting off this rock is a good investment in the survival of the human species.


It's long-term, though an inhabitable red dwarf is quite possible. Lunar morphologies will precede any exoplanet morphologies.


----------



## 22lcidw (May 3, 2022)

frigidweirdo said:


> You think it's wasting money. I might think other projects are wasting money. Who gets to decide? Well, the people who have the money, the voters who vote for this EVERY SINGLE TIME.
> 
> Who opposed this? Republicans? Nope. Democrats? Nope. Then.... 95% of the population voted for this.


It is time to privatize the NASA unmanned space industry along with the manned programs. JPL could be infused and operated by private concerns. The telescope was supposed to cost 700 million dollars and launched in the mid to late first decade of the 21st century. The final tab is 10 billion dollars and 15 years late or so. Project after project it is the same. Cost overruns or less on the spacecraft or outside help to keep the costs down.


----------



## ReinyDays (May 3, 2022)

james bond said:


> Mars is far away, but we should be able to get there faster as technology improves.  If today's scientists think they can create a magnetic field for a planet, then they are saying long distance is a problem that they can overcome or improve upon.
> 
> With water being found on the sunlit parts of the moon -- There's Water on the Moon? – Moon: NASA Science, they'll likely try to do this on the moon first.  Would you live on the moon?  It may happen within the next twenty years?



4 minutes at the speed of light in a vacuum ... and that would be closest approach ... 12 minutes at the furthest ... and I don't think any scientists are working on creating a planet-wide magnetic field ... at best we're still trying to find out why planets have magnetic fields in the first place ... we have theories, but nothing firmly in place ... whipping up the liquid interior of Mars isn't a reality ...

Of course there's water on the Moon ... there's water every place ... _it's the third most common substance _*i*_*n the entire universe*_ ... granted, in our own cosmic neighborhood, most of this water is tied up as hydrated minerals ... but water still the same ...

I'm against spending money on manned missions into space ... too expensive ... all the extra money to maintain living conditions could be better spent on actual science experiments ... like this new generation of telescopes ... or these new weather satellites, some great imagery coming down from these *UNMANNED* space missions ...


----------



## james bond (May 3, 2022)

ReinyDays said:


> and I don't think any scientists are working on creating a planet-wide magnetic field


Of course the scientists are drooling to be able to do that.  Mars is their eventual destination.  Like I thought, they'll be doing it on the moon first.

"When Apollo astronauts brought back samples of moon rocks, scientists were surprised to find that some of them were magnetic. Scientists had no idea that the moon had ever had a magnetic field, and were at a loss to explain why it apparently once had one.

A magnetic field is generated by what’s called a dynamo, which is caused by the fluid motion of a conducting material, such as liquid iron. In the case of the Earth’s magnetic field, this motion occurs in the planet’s outer core, and is caused by the convection of heat."









						Mystery of Moon’s Lost Magnetism Explained
					

Researchers estimate the lunar magnetic field lasted for about a billion years




					sservi.nasa.gov
				




ETA:  As for the dynamo, the scientists will have to MAKE CERTAIN how Earth's magnetic field is generated.

If I was back in HS again, then this would be my field on endeavor in college and beyond.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (May 3, 2022)

james bond said:


> They may be interested in doing this on the moon FIRST as other countries have found water on its surface.



Where did you read that we're trying to create a magnetic field on the Moon?


----------



## ReinyDays (May 3, 2022)

james bond said:


> Of course the scientists are drooling to be able to do that.  Mars is their eventual destination.  Like I thought, they'll be doing it on the moon first.
> 
> "When Apollo astronauts brought back samples of moon rocks, scientists were surprised to find that some of them were magnetic. Scientists had no idea that the moon had ever had a magnetic field, and were at a loss to explain why it apparently once had one.
> 
> ...



I understand the theory and dynamos ... but all this should be true for Venus as well ... and there we have very little magnetic field, much weaker than Earth's ... 

But ... using this, then ... no way will Mars ever have a magnetic field ... life there will always have to be behind a layer of aluminum foil ...


----------



## james bond (May 3, 2022)

ReinyDays said:


> I understand the theory and dynamos ... but all this should be true for Venus as well ... and there we have very little magnetic field, much weaker than Earth's ...
> 
> But ... using this, then ... no way will Mars ever have a magnetic field ... life there will always have to be behind a layer of aluminum foil ...


How do you know Mars will not have a magnetic field?  The technology, as well as finding how the magnetic field is generated (for certain), is still to be discovered.  The James Webb telescope is a step in the right direction for that.


----------



## james bond (May 3, 2022)

ReinyDays said:


> I understand the theory and dynamos ... but all this should be true for Venus as well ... and there we have very little magnetic field, much weaker than Earth's ...
> 
> But ... using this, then ... no way will Mars ever have a magnetic field ... life there will always have to be behind a layer of aluminum foil ...


Why do you like Venus?  It barely has a magnetic field.  We're not even interested in going there as it has poisonous atmosphere and no water.

My take is we'll try to learn about our present galaxy and its past, too.  If our past helps, such as we find Mars had a magnetic field, then we'll investigate further.  However, I'm not sure if we'll find anything more of interest unless we find another planet, moon or gigantic asteroid with what the Earth has.  So, for now, we'll be looking for a planet most like Earth in our solar system or in the nearest galaxy.  I think it would be our main goal.  After awhile, this planet hunting would become mundane as most space bodies aren't suitable for humans.  Something amazing would be to find alien life, even a plant or microbe, elsewhere.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (May 3, 2022)

james bond said:


> How do you know Mars will not have a magnetic field?


Go read up idiot.


----------



## daveman (May 3, 2022)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> Worked for the Loonies.
> I hope they're working on their grain catapult.


"It's easy, Manny.  We throw rocks at them."    

Man, I love that book!


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (May 3, 2022)

daveman said:


> "It's easy, Manny.  We throw rocks at them."
> 
> Man, I love that book!



One of my faves.


----------



## daveman (May 3, 2022)

badger2 said:


> It's long-term, though an inhabitable red dwarf is quite possible. Lunar morphologies will precede any exoplanet morphologies.


Yup.  Baby steps.


----------



## iamwhatiseem (May 3, 2022)

52ndStreet said:


> I hear that the James Webb space telescope cost 10 billion dollars to make. When will this throwing money away on these space projects end.? We keeps spending money on these Mars rovers, exploring a dead planet, now we have just wasted 10 billion dollars on this James Webb telescope. People are still starving here on Earth, in Afghanistan, and Ethiopia. When will this wasting money in insignificant space exploration going to end? Your thoughts.


The only way humans will continue is to spread to other planets.
How much longer will earth sustain us?
At some point another ice age will occur, or REAL global warming period.
A large meteor
  There are a number of things that can, and will eventually end human existence on this planet.
We must begin somewhere.


----------



## james bond (May 4, 2022)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Go read up idiot.


As usual, you do not take your own advice.  Just as well.  You are SAF and POS who has never read about _terraforming_, let alone magnetic fields.

"Phobos is the larger of the two Martian moons, and it orbits the planet quite closely. So closely that it makes a trip around Mars every eight hours. The team proposes using Phobos by ionizing particles from its surface, then accelerating them so they create a plasma torus along the orbit of Phobos. This would create a magnetic field strong enough to protect a terraformed Mars.

It’s a bold plan, and while it seems achievable the engineering hurdles would be significant. But as the authors point out, this is the time for ideas. Start thinking about the problems we need to solve, and how we can solve them, so when humanity does reach Mars, we will be ready to put the best ideas to the test."









						An Absolutely Bonkers Plan to Give Mars an Artificial Magnetosphere
					

To terraform Mars, we will need to give it a protective magnetic field. Here's how we might do it.




					www.universetoday.com
				












						What Could We Learn From a Mission to Phobos?
					

According to new research that looks at MAVEN data, Mars' larger moon (Phobos) could contain a record of how Mars' underwent significant climate change.




					www.universetoday.com
				




I'll have to bite my tongue on what the atheist SAF and POS need to do.


----------



## Hollie (May 4, 2022)

james bond said:


> Mars is far away, but we should be able to get there faster as technology improves.  If today's scientists think they can create a magnetic field for a planet, then they are saying long distance is a problem that they can overcome or improve upon.
> 
> With water being found on the sunlit parts of the moon -- There's Water on the Moon? – Moon: NASA Science, they'll likely try to do this on the moon first.  Would you live on the moon?  It may happen within the next twenty years?


Yes, Scientists are interested in Mars. How many scientists from AIG are working on the Mars explorers? 

Do you believe Mars is flat, like you believe in a Flat Earth?


----------



## james bond (May 4, 2022)

Hollie said:


> Yes, Scientists are interested in Mars. How many scientists from AIG are working on the Mars explorers?
> 
> Do you believe Mars is flat, like you believe in a Flat Earth?


I knew YOU STILL ARE and ALWAYS WILL BE FLATTIE Hollie!

Actually, creationists talk about how Mars had water in the past and we should be able to see it with the James Webb telescope looking into its past.  We did see the proof from the Mars rovers.  I didn't know about the water until today.









						Water on Mars: A Creationist Response - creation.com
					

Pathfinder’s reaffirmation of a global flood on Mars




					creation.com


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (May 4, 2022)

james bond said:


> Actually, creationists talk about how Mars had water in the past and we should be able to see it with the James Webb telescope looking into its past.



The telescope doesn't actually capture photons from the past of Mars.
At least not further back than a few minutes. You knew that, right?


----------



## Ralph Norton (May 4, 2022)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Go read up idiot.


Why don't you go away for a few years and come back when you reach adulthood.


----------



## james bond (May 4, 2022)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> The telescope doesn't actually capture photons from the past of Mars.
> At least not further back than a few minutes. You knew that, right?


Lol, give up on science or be able to read and comprehend your atheist science papers and articles better.  It does capture images from the very beginning of the universe.  The atheist scientists are claiming it will go back 13.8 M years to the beginning of the Big Bang.  I suppose they're claiming we will be able to see how the Earth formed.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (May 4, 2022)

james bond said:


> It does capture images from the very beginning of the universe. The atheist scientists are claiming it will go back 13.8 M years to the beginning of the Big Bang.



Which doesn't mean we'll be able to use it to see Mars 1000 years ago, or 1,000,000 years or 1,000,000,000 years ago.

You understand that, right?


----------



## james bond (May 4, 2022)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> Which doesn't mean we'll be able to use it to see Mars 1000 years ago, or 1,000,000 years or 1,000,000,000 years ago.
> 
> You understand that, right?







Death stare lol.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (May 4, 2022)

Ralph Norton said:


> Why don't you go away for a few years and come back when you reach adulthood.


Haha, another crybaby troll in my wake.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (May 4, 2022)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> Which doesn't mean we'll be able to use it to see Mars 1000 years ago, or 1,000,000 years or 1,000,000,000 years ago.
> 
> You understand that, right?


The answer is no.


----------



## Hollie (May 4, 2022)

james bond said:


> I knew YOU STILL ARE and ALWAYS WILL BE FLATTIE Hollie!
> 
> Actually, creationists talk about how Mars had water in the past and we should be able to see it with the James Webb telescope looking into its past.  We did see the proof from the Mars rovers.  I didn't know about the water until today.
> 
> ...



Correct. The answer is none. None of the regular collection of frauds and charlatans from AIG are working on the Mars explorers.

How many of the regular collection of frauds and charlatans from creationer.com are working on the Mars explorers?


----------



## Hollie (May 4, 2022)

james bond said:


> Lol, give up on science or be able to read and comprehend your atheist science papers and articles better.  It does capture images from the very beginning of the universe.  The atheist scientists are claiming it will go back 13.8 M years to the beginning of the Big Bang.  I suppose they're claiming we will be able to see how the Earth formed.


You believe the Flat Earth was formed 6,000 years ago. 13. 8 million vs. 6,000 is quite a discrepancy.


----------



## james bond (May 4, 2022)

Hollie said:


> Correct. The answer is none. None of the regular collection of frauds and charlatans from AIG are working on the Mars explorers.
> 
> How many of the regular collection of frauds and charlatans from creationer.com are working on the Mars explorers?


Wrong again.  We have plenty of creation scientists on the Mars Rover and the James Webb telescope, but the atheist scientists are not admitting their atheism, so your side = 0 (zero, zilch, nada).


----------



## Hollie (May 5, 2022)

james bond said:


> Wrong again.  We have plenty of creation scientists on the Mars Rover and the James Webb telescope, but the atheist scientists are not admitting their atheism, so your side = 0 (zero, zilch, nada).


Of course you do dear. What  creationer loons from AIG?


----------



## james bond (May 5, 2022)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Go read up idiot.


New intuition.  Electricity.  IMHO, the worst pain to die.

Who has died in the electric chair?









						Famous People Who Were Executed by Electric Chair
					

List of famous people who were executed by electric chair, including photos, birthdates, professions, and other information. These celebrities who were executed by electric chair are listed alphabetically and include the famous electric chair victims’ hometown and biographical info about them...




					www.ranker.com


----------



## james bond (May 11, 2022)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> The answer is no.


I started getting updates on JWST and it shows you are wrong again.  How can a man who calls himself Fort Fun be so wrong all these years?  Answer:  He's at the funny farm.  Just read a couple of his posts and you'll see and know.  Anyway, we can just bypass SAF and POS.  His smell is his strongest trait.

As comparison, I am the JWST, i.e. "performing better than expected," and Fort Fun Indiana is  



smelling worse than... oh, you know.









						NASA's James Webb Space Telescope mission: Live updates
					

Read the latest news about NASA's James Webb Space Telescope.




					www.space.com


----------



## Unkotare (Jun 27, 2022)

52ndStreet said:


> The Western States in America are in a prolonged drought. Lake meade is at historic lows.There is a global drought situation that is upon the Earth. Let us spend some of this NASA  space bone doggle money on reverse osmosis sea water purification systems, to convert the sea water to clean
> drinking water for people out west and the rest of the world.


Hilarious 😂


----------



## fncceo (Jun 27, 2022)

52ndStreet said:


> Lake meade is at historic lows.



Lake Mead is an artificial lake created by damming the Colorado River back in 1931. 

In 1931, the surrounding population using the water of the newly created reservoir was 35,000 people.  Today, that population has grown to nearly 3 million ... over the last decade, the region has seen a nearly 3% rise in population every single year.

With all those residents using water directly from Lake Mead, are you surprised the water levels are lower now than they were in 1931?


----------



## Stann (Jun 27, 2022)

52ndStreet said:


> The Western States in America are in a prolonged drought. Lake meade is at historic lows.There is a global drought situation that is upon the Earth. Let us spend some of this NASA  space bone doggle money on reverse osmosis sea water purification systems, to convert the sea water to clean
> drinking water for people out west and the rest of the world.


You're wasting your time, you're trying to talk to extremists on here. They don't want to listen, I don't want to learn anything except bad manners.


----------



## toobfreak (Jun 27, 2022)

52ndStreet said:


> The Western States in America are in a prolonged drought. Lake meade is at historic lows.There is a global drought situation that is upon the Earth. Let us spend some of this NASA  space bone doggle money


That's called a boondoggle, not a bone doggle.



52ndStreet said:


> on reverse osmosis sea water purification systems, to convert the sea water to clean
> drinking water for people out west and the rest of the world.


Why?  They've known for ages the limited water in a desert and still they kept moving to LA.  Beside, where do you think most technology comes from but to trickle down from space programs and for all you know, the next advance in solving man's water needs may come from this Webb space program.


----------



## Stann (Jun 27, 2022)

toobfreak said:


> That's called a boondoggle, not a bone doggle.
> 
> 
> Why?  They've known for ages the limited water in a desert and still they kept moving to LA.  Beside, where do you think most technology comes from but to trickle down from space programs and for all you know, the next advance in solving man's water needs may come from this Webb space program.





toobfreak said:


> That's called a boondoggle, not a bone doggle.
> 
> 
> Why?  They've known for ages the limited water in a desert and still they kept moving to LA.  Beside, where do you think most technology comes from but to trickle down from space programs and for all you know, the next advance in solving man's water needs may come from this Webb space program.


52nd Street, don't waste any more of your time with this one. It's all bad news.


----------



## justoffal (Jun 27, 2022)

The entire problem would be promptly solved if people simply urinated back into the lake keeping a level consistent at all times.


----------



## Stann (Jun 27, 2022)

justoffal said:


> The entire problem would be promptly solved if people simply urinated back into the lake keeping a level consistent at all times.


This side could always use some levity. thank you again. I usually pee when I'm swimming in the river ( upper Delaware scenic waterway = no pollution allowed ) Hey, it's natural.


----------



## Stormlover (Jun 27, 2022)

The james webb better find another earth with oceans for what we're paying for it.


----------



## ReinyDays (Jun 29, 2022)

Telescopes in space aren't that expensive ... we don't need to provide such a thing with breathable air ... and the telescopes provide us with scientific information ... not that this information would be useful until we show Einstein is completely wrong ... good luck with that ...

Why build telescopes or microscopes at all? ... a person could waste a whole summer building one ... time better spent growing food for the hungry ... TV, movies, radio; all that money could be used to house the homeless ... fashion shows and red carpets; while people run around naked ... 

I understand ... the poor aren't connected to the internet ... it's like they don't exist ...


----------



## james bond (Jun 29, 2022)

Stormlover said:


> The james webb better find another earth with oceans for what we're paying for it.


We've already found hycean planets -- | EarthSky


----------



## 22lcidw (Jun 29, 2022)

Hollie said:


> You believe the Flat Earth was formed 6,000 years ago. 13. 8 million vs. 6,000 is quite a discrepancy.


And Science and Technologies in mostly all ways still expanded in that part of the world more than any other.


----------



## g5000 (Jul 7, 2022)

Colin norris said:


> Was all.this wasted money done under Biden? How coincidental.


Nope.

Development began in 1996 and construction was completed in 2016, with a major redesign in 2005.  Nice try.

The initial cost was estimated to be $500 million.


----------



## g5000 (Jul 7, 2022)

New James Webb Space Telescope test image shows deepest yet field of sparkling galaxies
					

An engineering image acquired during testing of one of James Webb Space Telescope's instruments reveals hundreds of distant galaxies in the deepest ever glimpse into the infrared universe.




					www.space.com
				




Test images are being released.  I think the first official images are supposed to be released on July 12.

Very exciting.

Since the oldest galaxies are red-shifted, the JWST operates in the infrared spectrum.

Learn more here: James Webb Space Telescope - Wikipedia


----------



## g5000 (Jul 7, 2022)

MisterBeale said:


> . . . well. ..
> 
> If it spots a planet destroying comet in time for us to do something about it?
> 
> I say it might be worth the investment.


That's not the JWST's job.  It is looking at the most distant parts of the universe.


----------



## g5000 (Jul 7, 2022)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> I dont have a problem with exploring space with unmanned spacecraft but we really need to find out how we can reach speeds that will make real space travel possible.
> If we cant crack that nut we aren't going anywhere.
> I guess the other option would be suspended animation. But we aren't any closer to that then we are to breaking the speed of light.


We can always build a nuclear powered spacecraft with constant acceleration.  But even at a velocity near the speed of light, it would take four years to reach the nearest star.

The center of the galaxy is over 25,000 light years away.


----------



## g5000 (Jul 7, 2022)

52ndStreet said:


> Are some of you people reading what you are posting? "Suspended animation" "Speed of light"
> "unravelling the universe" it all sounds crazy. How does all that quackery improve our lives here on the Earth.?Many of you grown people need to get your heads examined! We can not exist in space or on any world where there is no water or oxygen.!!











						Terraforming - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org


----------



## g5000 (Jul 7, 2022)

toobfreak said:


> Exploring space is about protecting the Earth.  And humanity.


Nah.  It's all about curiosity.


----------



## JohnDB (Jul 7, 2022)

Things learned in space is dwarfed by the things we have learned trying to get into space.  

From Pyrex to cell phones and even modern computing were developed first for space exploration.   Then exploited by business to make some money.  

But some things are too complicated....like a NASA doorknob.  10 separate moves in the proper sequence to open a door...really? 

But modern battery tech, rocket tech, radio tech (blue tooth and wi-fi).  All sorts of stuff is figured out and applied elsewhere.


----------



## g5000 (Jul 7, 2022)

Even if we got zero commercial value for space exploration, I would still support it.  It has an educational value all its own, and helps to dispel Earthly ignorance.

"What sign are you, baby?"


----------



## Grumblenuts (Jul 12, 2022)

> About This Image​The bright star at the center of NGC 3132, while prominent when viewed by NASA’s Webb Telescope in near-infrared light, plays a supporting role in sculpting the surrounding nebula. A second star, barely visible at lower left along one of the bright star’s diffraction spikes, is the nebula’s source. It has ejected at least eight layers of gas and dust over thousands of years.
> 
> But the bright central star visible here has helped “stir” the pot, changing the shape of this planetary nebula’s highly intricate rings by creating turbulence. The pair of stars are locked in a tight orbit, which leads the dimmer star to spray ejected material in a range of directions as they orbit one another, resulting in these jagged rings.
> 
> ...







__





						Southern Ring Nebula (NIRCam Image)
					






					webbtelescope.org
				




The image mostly suggests a natural sponge to me. Fascinating stuff!


----------



## Feeding Crows (Jul 13, 2022)

52ndStreet said:


> I hear that the James Webb space telescope cost 10 billion dollars to make. When will this throwing money away on these space projects end.? We keeps spending money on these Mars rovers, exploring a dead planet, now we have just wasted 10 billion dollars on this James Webb telescope. People are still starving here on Earth, in Afghanistan, and Ethiopia. When will this wasting money in insignificant space exploration going to end? Your thoughts.


Hold on a second... How many trillions of dollars are wasted on religion, every year? 

They're not solving anything, they're not changing the world, they're just making the media-covered donations for show and keeping all the profits. 

So a few billion dollars spent on real things like scientific knowledge, that may actually help humanity survive your holocaust, is going to burst your bubble?

You religious twat!!!


----------



## Orangecat (Jul 13, 2022)

52ndStreet said:


> Your thoughts.


How much did we send to the Ukraine to fund a proxy war we have no business in? 50 billion-ish?


----------



## Orangecat (Jul 13, 2022)

Colin norris said:


> Was all.this wasted money done under Biden? How coincidental.


Considering Biden has been in fed-gov for the vast majority of the last 50 years, and the telescope has been in development for about 30 years, I'd say he's as culpable as anyone else.


----------

